# Was halten Sie vom neuen Startseitendesign auf pcgames.de? (News-Ticker untereinander)



## Administrator (21. August 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Hopper-Stopper (21. August 2008)

jetzt bitte noch die werbung dazwischen weg, so wies jetzt ist ja immer noch geteilt...
macht die olle werbung doch woanders hin bitte.


----------



## crackajack (21. August 2008)

Ein "Babystep" in die richtige Richtung.
Aber viel zu sehr in die Lägne gezogen, ist die Seite immer noch.
Monitore sind einfach nicht hochkant aufgestellt....
Eine gewisse Ordnung vermisse ich auch weiterhin. Module schön und gut, aber durch die drei Spalten + eine vierte für die Navigationsleiste links, ohne das die Längen aufeinander abgestimmt sind... es ist mir einfach zu wirr.


----------



## Peter23 (21. August 2008)

Ich gehe nie auf die Startseite  :  

Immer auf Forum ----> Die letzen 100 neuen Beiträge.


----------



## Lordghost (22. August 2008)

*Blub*



			
				Hopper-Stopper am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bitte noch die werbung dazwischen weg, so wies jetzt ist ja immer noch geteilt...
> macht die olle werbung doch woanders hin bitte.


ja diese blöden rechteckigen weißen felder überall nerven mich auch langsam   

eine lange reihe is schon ok, aber warum nicht 2 kurze nebeneinander?

Blub


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2008)

Peter23 am 21.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe nie auf die Startseite  :
> 
> Immer auf Forum ----> Die letzen 100 neuen Beiträge.


ich auch.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2008)

HanFred am 22.08.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 21.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu den 30% gehöre ich auch


----------



## Boesor (22. August 2008)

Worrel am 22.08.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.08.2008 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind wir schon zu....viert


----------



## crackajack (22. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 22.08.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> eine lange reihe is schon ok, aber warum nicht 2 kurze nebeneinander?


So in etwa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das habe ich voriges Jahr mal in den Feedbackthreads vorgeschlagen.
Ist nun veraltet, aber um was es mir damals ging, und auch heute noch, wird noch immer gezeigt:
Zumindest in der Mitte etwas Struktur und eine gewisse, simple Ordnung und keine wild zusammengewürfelten oder in die Länge gezogenen Kästchen. So wie es jetzt auch noch ist, kommt die Seite einfach viel zu unsymmetrisch daher und wirkt für mich "windschief" und daher unangenehm zum Angucken.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. August 2008)

Boesor am 22.08.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 22.08.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist erwähntes Forum von PC Games in den Favoriten und nicht die Startseite, diese sehe ich nämlich nur sehr selten  Also sind wir schon zu fünft  Die Startseite ist mir viel zu unübersichtlich und mit Themen vollgepackt, die mich meistens nicht interessieren, da schaue ich lieber wo die Leute ihre Kommentare abgeben, das interessiert mich dann meistens auch viel mehr - aber auch nicht immer, dann schaue ich mir erst die Startseite an.

Zum neuen Startseiten-Design:

Irgendwie scheint es mir manchmal alsob sich da ab und an welche hinsetzen und sich gedanken darüber machen was man denn am Design nun verändern könnte und zwar nicht um es zu verbessern, sondern um es um himmelswillen bloß zu verändern auf Teufel komm raus. Ob diese Veränderung dann Sinn ergibt oder ob es nun eine Verbesserung oder Verschlechterung ist, scheint zweitrangig zu sein. Genauso wie bei diesem neuen Vista, worüber ich mich tag taglich aufs neue aufregen muss. Bei XP haben es diese Hamppelmänner doch schon beinahe perfekt hinbekommen, warum zum Satan nocheinmal werfen die alles über den Haufen? Der *Trend* geht doch hin zu *Wide-Screen-TFT*s oder irre ich mich? Warum ist dann alles in einer vertikalen Liste, die auch noch dazu nur mit einer Maus anwählbar ist, wenn man den PC herunterfahren möchte? Warum ist das neue Design auf PC Games nun so in die Länge gezogen? Ich verstehe das wirklich nicht. Warum? Was war der Gedanke dahinter? Gab es überhaupt einen Gedanken dahinter?

Wenn mir das bitte jemand erklären könnte.

[X] Ich möchte das ursprüngliche Design wieder zurück haben!

Nun ist es nicht mehr nur unübersichtlich, sondern obendrain dazu noch mit mehr Aufwand verbunden, bis man das Thema findet, wofür man sich interessiert - *scroll* *scroll* achne oben wars *scroll* *scroll* ups zu weit *scroll* *scroll* na wo war es denn nun *scroll* *scroll*


----------



## eXitus64 (22. August 2008)

Boesor am 22.08.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 22.08.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hrhr und jetzt zu fünft


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. August 2008)

eXitus64 am 22.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.08.2008 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du nicht zählen?  



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 22.08.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)  Also sind wir schon zu fünft  (...)




Nach 5 kommt 6!


----------



## SteveatMC (22. August 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.08.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 22.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm, was?  Achso, 7


----------



## Succer (22. August 2008)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal auf der Startseite war... also wahrheitsgemäß:
[x] Öhm! Was?


----------



## shirib (22. August 2008)

Mein Lesezeichen für PCGames führt zu dieser Übersicht, von daher: [x] Öhm! Was?...


----------



## shimmyrot (22. August 2008)

Auf jedenfall besser als vorher, allerdings muss man jetzt ziemlich viel scrollen. Daher wäre crackajacks Vorschlag noch ein wenig besser. 

Btw: meine Startseite ist die pcg Hauptseite!!1111


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2008)

Bin eigentlich auch ein Forentroll und schau mir die News sehr selten an.


----------



## bsekranker (22. August 2008)

Ich bin ja immer noch für dieses Layout.

Ja, ich weiß - nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Schade.


----------



## Alf1507 (24. August 2008)

Ich nutze eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 und trotzdem muss ich auf der Startseite scrollen bis das Mausrad glüht. Vor allem jetzt während der GC ist es echt grausam wenn man sich abends den News-Ticker anschaut  und ewig scrollen muss um alle Meldungen des Tages zu lesen.


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (26. August 2008)

Ne, mir war das alte Desing lieber. Aber egal, ich drück halt F3


----------



## KeyMo (27. August 2008)

Die meisten Leute kommen auf die Seite um die neusten News zu lesen, da achtet man halt nicht so auf den Style.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. August 2008)

Alf1507 am 24.08.2008 03:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 und trotzdem muss ich auf der Startseite scrollen bis das Mausrad glüht. Vor allem jetzt während der GC ist es echt grausam wenn man sich abends den News-Ticker anschaut  und ewig scrollen muss um alle Meldungen des Tages zu lesen.


Schon mal was von Mausgesten gehört? Klick einfach mit dem Mausrad irgendwo im Browser und schon musst du nicht mehr das Mausrad zum Glühen bringen. 

SSA


----------



## KayTeEm (8. September 2008)

Hmm, also ich bin echter PCG-Fan, besuche täglich die Startseite und lese mir die 
Interessant erscheinenden Themen durch. Kompliment an pcgames.de, 
ihr liefert tolle Inhalte.

*Aber ihr habt Recht, die Seite hat Design-Schwächen:*

- Die Seite ist zu überladen. 
- Schlechte Übersicht wegen schlechter Seitenaufteilung.
- Die fetten Werbeboxen rechts verschwenden Platz für die News und Beiträge.

*Hier mal mein Vorschlag:*

- Volle Breite (wenigstens) für Normalmonitore (nicht Widescreen) nutzen. 
- Die aktuellsten News / Galerien auf ersten Blick sichtbar machen (ohne Scrollen )
- Ältere News / Galeriennicht einfach an die Liste anhängen,  sondern ins Archiv packen, 
  mit einem Klick ist man schließlich im Archiv
- Größere Werbung an den unteren Bildschirmrand, 
  damit volle Breite des Monitors für die Beiträge zur Verfügung steht

*Hab mal gebastelt, wie die Hauptseite (Originalgröße) aussehen könnte:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Volle Auflösung gibts hier: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/179/pcgamesdesignfv6.jpg)

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Atropa (8. September 2008)

Ich verwende ein Direktlink ins Forum, die unübersichtlichen Startseite tue ich mir nicht mehr an. News werden auf anderen, übersichtlichen, Seiten gelesen.


----------



## crackajack (8. September 2008)

KayTeEm am 08.09.2008 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon?


Prinzipiell ganz gut, ist aber auch nicht schwer besser wie das jetzige Design zu sein.^^

Werbung wegzulassen kommt aber wohl nicht so gut. Bei den sonstigen Inhalten hast du ebenso kräftig eingespart, ich könnte damit zwar leben, aber ich mag ja auch Newsseiten ohne Bilder....
Und 1280 als Breite wäre sicher nicht übel, aber irgendwelche kleinen Nutzergruppen werden damit wohl nicht glücklich sein und darum ist es halt bisher noch recht schmal ausgeführt worden.
Von mir bekommst du den Segen, aber ich hab hier ja nichts zu melden.^^

So hab ich es intern vorgeschlagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das (sowieso veränderte) Menü würde dann so ausklappen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(siehe videogameszone wie das funktioniert)

Ich habe es weniger drastisch neu geordnet; hab im Wesentlichen nur das Menü wegrationalisiert, die Längen der Boxen aufeinander abgestimmt und die Optik (weiße Rahmen weg) geändert.


----------



## Avenga (10. September 2008)

ich habe die startseite als lesezeichen, obwohl ich da eigentlich nie hingucke.. seltsam


----------



## xileF1337 (15. September 2008)

Danke, dass Ihr die normale News-Anzeige wieder nutzbar gemacht habt! Ich hatte mir bis jetzt ein Lesezeichen auf das News-Archiv gemacht, da ich diese aufpoppenden Tickerboxen überhaupt nicht abkonnte (zu groß, zu bunt). 

So gefällt mir die Seite deutlich besser. Irgendwo beim Überfliegen der Kommentare hab ich was von Werbung dazwischen gelesen... Es gibt Firefox, es gibt AddBlock+ und gute Filterlisten. Und *keine* Werbung mehr


----------



## GothicJo3 (16. September 2008)

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber den Ticker könnte man noch ein wenig breiter machen. Etwa so breit wie bei PC-Games Harware find ichs am besten.


----------

